# Trigger



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I traded a Marlin Guide rifle chambered in 450 Marlin for a Marlin 30-06 bolt action rifle. I don't remember the model number but a decent looking rifle. Looks like it is based off a Winchester. I have never owned a Winchester. 

Anyway I bought it for a behind the seat gun. I just keep it in my truck during deer season. If the opportunity of going hunting arrises without notice I will have a gun to take. I put a Leopold 3x9x40 on it. 

The trigger sucks on this gun. It pulls part of the time at 4 lbs. Other times at just over 6. I killed a doe with it last year but just didn't like it. I took it today to the gunsmith to have the trigger smoothed and lightned. He called and said it it pulls at 4 lbs and wanted to know how light I want it. I told him to check it 10 times and then call me back. He did. He said I could pick it up tomorrow. He would have it at 2 lbs.
I thought that was pretty good.

My 25-06 is at 1.5 lbs. My ruger is 2.5 lbs. My 6 mil is at 2 lbs. My other 30-06 is at 4 lbs. 

I hunt mainly with the 25-06 and the Ruger (308). Now I may take the Marlin some.

What trigger pull do most of you like?

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

im right at 2 i think on my .270 Darin......love it like that


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Treed*

What kind of bullets do you shoot in your 270??

I shoot Federal Premiums - 100 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip in the 25-05.

I load my own for my 308 - 150 gr Hornady SST.

I load the 6 mil as well - 100 gr Nosler Partition.

I have been loading the 30-06 - 125 grain Nosler Ballistic tip. But I am thinking of just buying a couple of boxes of Winchester Power Points or Remington Core-Lokts for the Marlin in 150 grain.

Not sure yet. I don't feel like loading up a bunch before season starts.

Darin


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

150gr Fusions tightest box load ive found in a 150gr


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

I like 130 core-lock remington or 130 power point winchester for my 270 in my 30/06 same bullets but in 150


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I hunt with a semi-auto (Browning B.A.R MkII) .30-06, which I believe the trigger pull on it is between 3 and 4 lbs. I like this on a semi-auto as, as I've discovered with my Volquartsen-triggered 10/22, a really light trigger can make for inadvertent follow up shots! 
For a rifle that might see time crashing through the brush doing drives or tracking game a good bit I wouldn't care for less than 2.5lbs. For a fine tuned field rifle I'd opt for less than that. 
Finally, I use Winchester Super-X 180 grain Silvertips in the .30-06. Shoots inside of an inch if I do my part at 100 yards, and I enjoy getting a little hole in and a dime to quarter-sized hole out almost no matter where I aim at the deer. Of course on a shot that hits bone its a little more damage, but I don't mind it too much.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ive came close to losing too many deer with the Core Lokts and winchester PP's......no blood trail with a heart shot


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*ammo*

I like that light fast, flat loads .... 

I've shot about everything made in my 25-06 and for our smaller deer a 90 grain Sierra Gameking boattail hollow point is bad medicine ... I've always had an exit wound and I can't remember of a single deer running away ... all have dropped in there tracks ..... it shoots 3300fps out of my Rem 700 Mt Rifle ... I had the barrell floated and action glass bedded and it's a shooter I can keep it under 2" at 300 yards and for fun shoot 600 yards ... Bausch & Lomb Elite 3200 4-12 zeroed at 300 yards ... trigger 2.5lbs

In my Meat Gun a Rem 700 in 30-06 I like the 150balistic tips ... It carries a Bausch & Lomb Elite also 3-9 zeroed at 1" high at 100 yards ... it shoots wel but not like it's baby brother ... little less than 1" @ 100 .... trigger 3 lbs ... it's my meat gun ... I don't like a light trigger when it's cold and wearing gloves with numb fingers ..... 

My two varmit rifles a Ruger 77/22hornet and a Savage 22-250 with custom Douglas barrell ... are both 1.5 lbs all four triggers have been worked by our local Guru/Gunsmith ... 

Trap Gun is 2.5 lbs pull ... Rem 870TB with a Timney trigger and Fajen stock ....


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

*core lokts and pp*

me or my dad have never lost a deer with pp or core lokts with a deer hit in the KILL zone and blood trails have never been a problem for us 99.9 percent of the time the deer drop on the spot for us with those loads anyway thats just the success we have anybody should stick what works for them good luck to all


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've heard great things about the Cor-Lokts from most, hear now and then of core seperation which is where the bullet falls apart for essentially no reason, leading to inadequate penetration. This is by and large the exception though.
I'm a fan of those big bullets because I know deer will run off once in awhile almost no matter how many of their vitals you manage to annihalate, and I like to know there'll be some blood with which to track them on account of I've always got an exit wound. Its really all just personal preference though as Billy stated.


----------

